# STUDENT DEPENDENT VISA:Processing Time



## pavash2206 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi Everyone, 

I know threads about Australian Student Dependent Visas are abundant but I am writing this anyway since all the older posts were written a few years back and things/experiences might have changed. 
I applied for a Student Dependent Visa on 27th August 2015 to join my spouse who is doing MBA at a Sydney university. I compiled pretty much all the papers required for processing if not more and sent my application through VFS in a major city of India. 
Now, I know its a little too early to be expecting to hear from the High Commission but I was wondering roughly how long it takes to hear from them about medicals and eventually get the visa. This is so I can mentally prepare myself and make other arrangements as opposed to sit idly waiting for the visa to come through. 
Just to share what I know, a lot of people have said I will get it within a matter or weeks and some have said months. I know it's hard to say one exact time window but I'm just trying to get a sense of roughly how long it'll take based on your experiences. 

I am new to this forum and I appreciate all the help I will hopefully get. Thanks in advance! I look forward to the replies. 

Best


----------



## Srikanth (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi Pavash,

Hope you are doing good. Did you get your VISA? How much time it had taken for you to get reply from High Commission?

Please help me with the information. I applied on Feb 11, 2016 and waiting for it.

Regards
Srikanth


----------



## SRes (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi,

Any news from dependent Visa from both of you? I'm the student and
my husband lodged application at 16 August, until now we haven't got any HAP ID. For me, it was only 5 days to get HAP ID. I'm getting frustrated with waiting the HAP ID now.


----------



## simrankhaira (Aug 10, 2017)

pavash2206 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I know threads about Australian Student Dependent Visas are abundant but I am writing this anyway since all the older posts were written a few years back and things/experiences might have changed.
> I applied for a Student Dependent Visa on 27th August 2015 to join my spouse who is doing MBA at a Sydney university. I compiled pretty much all the papers required for processing if not more and sent my application through VFS in a major city of India.
> ...


Hi pavash. Just wanted to know how much time they took to grant student dependent visa.?


----------



## simrankhaira (Aug 10, 2017)

SRes said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any news from dependent Visa from both of you? I'm the student and
> my husband lodged application at 16 August, until now we haven't got any HAP ID. For me, it was only 5 days to get HAP ID. I'm getting frustrated with waiting the HAP ID now.


Hi how much time they took to grant visa?


----------

